# Should i get a storm 8526?



## Snowbelt_subie

i have a friend who got a maybe 5 year old 8526 with 8.5 hp engine from his dad it doesnt run they didnt use it for 3 years or so and it wont start.

he took it two a shop they offered him $200 for it. he says he wants a snowblower but its too big for him.

i told him i would get him a toro single stage and trade+ cash to get to the $200 they offered him.


i dont know much about troy built. i deal with ariens and toro's mostly but it seems like such a killer deal i can make some money on. 

are these good machines? seems like an easy carb fix to me.


----------



## micah68kj

I'm about 99% sure it's a carb related problem. Pull the plug and check for spark to be sure. Troy bilt blowers are mfd by MTD and mtd *used* to make good machines but if this one is a newer one just trading the toro ss would be enough payment. The newer mtd stuff is pretty cheap and flimsey.


----------



## bad69cat

I don't know that you will make a bunch of money on it - but worst case scenario, if you can't fix the carb you could buy a new replacement for $25 off ebay...... It would make for a very nice well built machine you could keep for yourself for not a lot of $ though.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

bad69cat said:


> I don't know that you will make a bunch of money on it - but worst case scenario, if you can't fix the carb you could buy a new replacement for $25 off ebay...... It would make for a very nice well built machine you could keep for yourself for not a lot of $ though.


the cheapest one i seen on CL was going for $600 and i should only have about $200 in it. i think thats pretty good.


----------



## bad69cat

Maybe they go higher around where your at..... I have seen them in the $400 range from time to time. If it's in good shape you won't lose out on it for sure. I'd be tempted to keep it at that price, and sell off a machine of lower value if you are in that position....... that's how I end up with to many machines though! lol it's hard to let go of the good ones..... I sell off the MTD's first.


----------



## sscotsman

Snowbelt_subie said:


> the cheapest one i seen on CL was going for $600 and i should only have about $200 in it. i think thats pretty good.


You saw someone _asking_ $600, that doesn't mean they will get it!  (and they wont) 

and it doesn't mean $600 is its actual value..(and it isnt, not even close.)

this is a very low-end machine..low in quality.
it sells for $799 new.

after 5 years, its not worth any more than $400...and thats pushing it.

after 10 years, the few that still remain wont be worth any more than $200.

$200 is an ok price for a 5-year old Troy-bilt, but its not a great bargain either..I would put a reasonable value on it of $300 right now, with everything working.

Scot


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

bad69cat said:


> Maybe they go higher around where your at..... I have seen them in the $400 range from time to time. If it's in good shape you won't lose out on it for sure. I'd be tempted to keep it at that price, and sell off a machine of lower value if you are in that position....... that's how I end up with to many machines though! lol it's hard to let go of the good ones..... I sell off the MTD's first.


yea the snowbelt in cleveland might have an effect. everyone wants 2 stages around here.......and i just sold my ariens 2 stage because i liked my old toro ccr2000 so much im crazy.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

sscotsman said:


> You saw someone _asking_ $600, that doesn't mean they will get it!  (and they wont)
> 
> and it doesn't mean $600 is its actual value..(and it isnt, not even close.)
> 
> this is a very low-end machine..low in quality.
> it sells for $799 new.
> 
> after 5 years, its not worth any more than $400...and thats pushing it.
> 
> after 10 years, the few that still remain wont be worth any more than $200.
> 
> $200 is an ok price for a 5-year old Troy-bilt, but its not a great bargain either..I would put a reasonable value on it of $300 right now, with everything working.
> 
> Scot


i understand i will keep an eye out and see if these move. i sold and 80's ariens st724 for $250 the other day. i find it hard to believe a 4 year old newer blower wont fetch around $500.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I would say that $200 is too much to pay for a machine that isn't even running


----------



## JayzAuto1

GMorning, Sound advice so far, But the problem with $200 snowblowers is.......What ELSE is wrong? No way to tell, is there? Unfortunately, (or Fortunately???), they ALL were PERFECT when last ran. And when exactly was that?? You're sure to find other issues once it starts....IF it starts. IF it JUST needs a carburetor, then the condition and time of year would dictate the price. Realistically, NON-Running machines are worth what someone is willing to pay. If you want to flip a machine, find a $50 unit on C/L and roll the dice....less to lose that way. GLuck, Jay


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

well i sold the 8526 last night for $340 i got it for $190 and had to put a coil on it and clean the carb a couple times these newer Tecumseh non adjustable carbs are finicky.

so i only had $205 in the blower. it was pretty nice once running good the 8.5 hp was throwing the 10" of snow we got with no trouble 35-40 ft.


----------

